# My new screen protector sux



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Just checking is the steinhill protectors still good to get? just installed a cheap protector i had laying around and it looks like crap and it feels all sticky. Fingers dont glide over it at all


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

also i cant for the life of me put one of these things on w/o putting bubbles in it lol. Masters of the droid teach me the ways ahaha


----------



## Nefariouss (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of screen protectors but I put a steinhill on my TB and love it. I'd recommend it.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Invisashiled from zagg. Hands down the best screen protector, lasted me a few years on my imagio and I abused the hell out of it. Check Em out...

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

i have to admit... i had a verizon tech put mine on for me. lol


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

"sonami said:


> Invisashiled from zagg. Hands down the best screen protector, lasted me a few years on my imagio and I abused the hell out of it. Check Em out...
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


I had mine done at the mall and love it. Expensive but so worth it


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

There not that hard to do yourself, just make sure your hands are super clean and use lots of the spray and make sure to dab up the extra spray while applying the screen protector so your phone doesn't get wet, just the screen

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I usually hate screen protectors. Only one I've ever been able to tolerate was the one that came with my Seidio case (they do sell them seperately too) until it got scratched up.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't drop the corner till you've checked for bubbles. (On the vzw ones or other dry-apply). If there's dust it is likely now stuck to the underside of the screen protector. lift the protector partway up and insert a piece of tape sticky up. The tape is stickier than the protector, and will remove the dust when you pull it away.

Rinse and repeat...


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

Its actually easy to put it on, i do it for my customers all the time.. First clean the screen, if u have been using the screen without one try to sparingly spray windex only on the screen... The reason oils will make it a pain to have the screen protector stick. Next wipe screen till it looks clean with no smudges or debris, in this i use a air can. Next take the tab that says 1 on it and with it facing toward the ground or screen peel it say an inch back and bend it so its not in the way. Reason is less likely to get bubbles and debris.. Next align the exposed part to the edge of the screen making aure the edges and what not are aligned. Next apply the exposed part to the screen, as u do this pres down with one finger to apply and with other continue to peel the 1 tab back till fully applied as if u are trying to take a card from under the top card of a deck of cards. Peel till fully applied. Next rub any bubbles out with ur finger or squeegee. Once u r satisfied remove 2 tab the same way u did tab 1. If sone correctly it will look like money.... Hope this helps.


----------



## stopthebus (Jul 16, 2011)

For those of you who swear by Zagg, may I suggest trying on Steinheil Crystal.
Not affiliated in anyway, just experience.

First time to this site 'cause Bamf.net is having issue at the moment.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't like the way zagg feel. Just my opinion.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

My $0.02, I don't use them because I don't like the feel. I've tried Zagg, Steinheil, VZW brand, eBay brand. The Steinheil Crystal was the best one I ever tried, actually kept it on for about a week. Then I noticed I didn't put it on perfectly and that annoyed me, so off it came. :tongue2:

That's what is so frustrating about them, I would love to use it, but if it doesn't go on perfectly (no dust/bubbles/tears/etc.) it's very annoying, at least to me.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Of the ones I've tried I also like Zagg. I like that it does not smudge... And also love the lifetime warranty.

I managed to scratch my Zagg protector and went online and easily placed a warranty replacement order. I received my new screen protector 4 days later. You do need to send them the old one back within 60 days to prevent being billed for the new protector.

I am very pleased with not only the protector itself but also the warranty and service!


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

i think i used a zagg on my OG droid...felt kinda rubbery. It was the invisishield set for the whole body of the phone as well. If i could just get it on w/o bubbles i'd be set lol


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

There will always be bubbles and imperfections at first with the zagg, but they work themselves out over time. Part of the military technology used to protect the helocopter blades in the product, if fixes the bubbles and imperfections and self heals itself

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're as anal as I am about it, it is very hard to get it on without bubbles and/or dust. A tip: get a spray bottle with water and spray the ambient air around where you are before you put it on and the water helps keep the dust down. Also Steinheil is one of the best, I have taken a liking to the Realook however. They can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/Verizon-Thunderbolt-Protector-Crystal-packaging/dp/B004TNOHU8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310838172&sr=8-1

Zagg invisishield is garbage in my opinion. I have used them for years but there are better options. If any dust gets under the zagg its done for good. The Realook also has a huge coverage area.


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried Ghost Amour? i tried it on my Dx and it was pretty impressive how when it gets scratched after about a day or 2 it went away. its also 3.5mm thick compared to zaggs which is 1.5mm


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

As with anything else, it's all a matter of opinion. I've used both Zagg and Steinheil, and like them both for different reasons. The Zagg in my opinion is bullet proof, I had one one my Inc for over six months. Not a single scratch. Something got stuck to the screen, a tiny flake of white paint or something, and scratched it so hard with my fingernail getting it off that it stretched and mess up the protector (still did not scratch it). Now on the other hand, the Zagg does have some orange peel to it, and it has a rubbery feel that does kind of grip you finger. Neither of which I liked, but it held up great. I replaced it with the Steinheil crystal clear, and when I put it on it looked and felt great. I loved it, for about a month. It scratches much easier than the Zagg, and in my opinion if you like that slick look and feel just buy cheap ones and replace them when they get scratched. All in all when I got my Bolt, I went back to the Zagg. It fits perfect, is easy to apply if you take your time and fallow the directions, and will likely last as long as your device (of course they will replace it if it doesn't). However, having it again reminds me of my hatred for the grippy feel, so if and when it needs to be replaced I'll be getting cheapies and replacing them as need be. I reckon my opinion wasn't that helpful after all.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

It's all about the zagg. Mainly because its cheaper. But you can get ghost armor too. That Shit is good and feels like there is nothing there.


----------



## _Mych_ (Jun 21, 2011)

I love!!! Bodyguardz, some of the best! Two for $18 from my old job.

I believe www.bodyguardz.com

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tsears (Jul 17, 2011)

Try steinheil.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

Because I work @ Best Buy, we only carry the Invisible Shield. (I'd get something else, but it's so easy to just pick it up from work...and the guys in our mobile department are pros at applying them...I do tablet installs only and effing hate it.)

I've had one on my DInc since Nov, and it's running (sticking? protecting?) strong. The first one I got on my TBolt got applied wrong (by me) then the second one got applied wrong (by new co worker) and the one I have now I went to our "god of shield installs" and went with the Anti glare. Costs $5 more, but doesn't have that rubbery feel, and doesn't smudge prints all over it.

Downside: with the SLCD + Antiglare if your brightness isn't up all the way, it's a pain to see the screen outside.

But it's a great alternative if you like the feel of the cheap plastic ones, but want the quality of the...er better ones and don't want the "Orange Peel" effect that comes with the standard InvisShield

my .02


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't like the way zagg felt, it is noticeably "stickier" than other protectors. Some say that wears off in a week or two, but on my inc it lasted right up until the day I put a stenheil on it. Have the ultra crystal I believe they call it now, and love it. Have one on my bolt as well, and they are the easiest to install. Now they come with stickers that if you get a bubble or piece of dust underneath you can just stick the sticker to the outside and it lifts it right off the phone. This used to work with scotch tape but I guess they changed the composition of the protector. Bet 13$ I ever spent.


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

The anti smudge Zagg doesn't have the sticky feel. But does cost a but more than 13.

Sent from Thor's Hammer using Physics


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Just installed my steinheil protector...can't tell it's even there lol.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the Steinhall Ultra Crystal if I'm going to rock a screen protector. Not too fond of the other versions they offer. I have one on there now, and it's been on for about a day or so. I held off as long as I could cause I really don't like screen protectors in general, but this is the only one I can use without it annoying me. We'll see how long that lasts though..

I do however wish it were about 1mm longer and 1mm wider and it would fit absolutely perfect.


----------

